

Show HN: ICS (iCalendar) file converter - shutton
https://icsconvert.appspot.com/

======
shutton
A comment about the appspot.com domain.

I did look at getting a dedicated TLD (i.e. icsconverter.com) for this but
with Stripe (quite rightly) requiring SSL when I did the sums for getting a
custom domain on SSL with Google App Engine it was around $50/year. Which is
ok for a site that's going to be making some money but a little extravagant
for a little side project

Especially when compared to $0/year for SSL on a appspot.com subdomain.

------
shutton
This is a quick commute time project I did because I had some data in Google
Calendar and wanted to get at it but I could only export it as iCalendar
(.ics).

I used Stripe for payments and found it gloriously simple compared to
previously doing battle with PayPal.

All comments and feedback welcome, thanks.

